# Miley Cyrus debate - should she be censored?



## RiotSecurity (Sep 18, 2013)

Should miley cyrus be censored for her video "Wrecking ball."

Or should we just continue to laugh at parodies like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v25IJUCrSHI&feature=youtu.be

Normally, you would be told your drunk and to go home, however if Miley can do it anyone can!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

Censored? Nah.

Ignored and forgotten about until she becomes another washed up star who ruins her life with drugs? Yes.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 18, 2013)

Who?


----------



## notFound (Sep 18, 2013)

Honestly I didn't even know who she was until all of this frenzy about her. Ignore her and let her rot, she wants publicity, the best thing is to ignore so she doesn't get it. People are getting over-hyped.


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

Chicks riding swinging balls nude?

Don't think it should be on open airwaves in plain site or anything.  But no issue otherwise.   She's rich and isn't horrible on the eyes, yet.    She's working with what she has.  Otherwise, she'd be dancing for dollas down the street.


----------



## Jade (Sep 18, 2013)

She used to be so pretty, I'm really not sure what happened...

Before -






 

After -


----------



## mikho (Sep 18, 2013)

If an artist/musician is remembered for a video more then his/her music, is that a successful artist/musician?


Since the music is crap, she has to do something to be remembered/recognized.


----------



## blergh (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes, we need to enforce the same laws and rules like what was in East Germany.

I also approve of tits.


----------



## Lee (Sep 18, 2013)

I think her mission is accomplished when she even ends up getting discussed on a VPS forum.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 18, 2013)

Ignoring a fading star is the best thing we can do in a situation like this.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 18, 2013)

mikho said:


> If an artist/musician is remembered for a video more then his/her music, is that a successful artist/musician?
> 
> 
> Since the music is crap, she has to do something to be remembered/recognized.


'Performer' is the word you're after.  People that do nothing but use autotune to sing songs other people have written (likely without even being able to play an instrument themselves) are not musicians.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> 'Performer' is the word you're after.  People that do nothing but use autotune to sing songs other people have written (likely without even being able to play an instrument themselves) are not musicians.


Her daddy was!


----------



## Shados (Sep 18, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Who?


+1: Who?


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 18, 2013)

Shados said:


> +1: Who?


Hannah Montana


----------



## rds100 (Sep 18, 2013)

Girls show their tits to get some attention? Sounds like nothing new here, for the last couple of hundreds (or thousands) years.

Move on, nothing special to see there.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 18, 2013)

The actual video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My2FRPA3Gf8

It's just yet another dumb sexy video -- no better or worse than a lot of other pop music out there.

I do think she pulls off the punk look pretty well, though, personally. It's kind of nice that she's not trying to look like Barbie.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't see what the fuss is about apart from moaning that some Disney kid has turned into more of a woman.


Folk need to get over themselves - she's her own person and can do what she damn well pleases!


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

What's a miley.....cyrus?


----------



## KomodoVPN (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, what has happened to her?  :blink:  It's a little disappointing to see these celebrities who were once envied by the younger generation turn out like this.


----------



## Epidrive (Sep 21, 2013)

The music is good, miley just went maria ozawa in her music video and she calls it art.


----------



## hasel92 (Sep 26, 2013)

I don't even bother watching the MV when I saw her new look. Lol.

Gaga Versus Miley Cyrus: Past







Gaga Versus Miley Cyrus: Present






Lady Gaga


----------

